# considering a breeder



## jenisny (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi,

I was wondering if any of you have worked with Amchardee's Sheila Starkey in Virginia as a breeder. I am thinking of purchasing one of her puppies, and would just like some general feedback. I am not wanting to question her as a breeder with any rumors, etc., just wondered if anyone had any experience with her in the show ring or purchasing a puppy and could provide feedback. She has been in the business a long time. She does not have a website.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't know her but you might check with the Havanese Club of America to see if she is on their list of breeders. Being on their list no guarantee but it is a start and while at the HCA site check for the list of all the testing and registrations of these test to make sure you are buying from a breeder that is doing all they can to protect your future puppy.

http://www.havanese.org/breeder-ref
check out: Health Information and 10 Questions to Ask Any Breeder.

There is a great deal of information there

Thanks for asking before buying.
Good Luck


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

I've actually heard good things about Sheila but I can't remember who told me about her!


----------



## jenisny (Aug 26, 2010)

yes, she seems like someone who cares a lot about her puppies and works with you to keep them healthy, not over-vaccinate, get them on good food, etc. She's been doing it for almost twenty years, and I have seen her dogs as the sires and dams for some other breeders. Just thought someone might know of her and have something else to add.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

We just went through the whole 'picking a breeder' thing. It is nerve-wracking. We used the health testing as a guideline. If the puppy's parents wasn't in the CERF or OFFA database, that put up a flag for us, especially if the asking price was as high as other breeders who did have their dogs in the databases. It wasn't the only thing we looked at but it was a start.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

A visit to a breeder will give you insight that your won't find from talking on the phone or a website. We went all over the country when we were looking for our first one.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That is so true. My trainer/friend who helped me find a puppy made me PROMISE that if, when we got to the Kings, she didn't like the way the puppies were being raised, the temperament of the puppies or anything else about the situation, I would WALK AWAY. She reminded me that ALL puppies are cute, but you aren't buying a cute puppy for a few months, you are buying a DOG who will (hopefully) be with you for many years. 

Fortunately, the Kings were everything we could have hoped for in a breeder, and she gave Kodi her "seal of approval"! I also learned a TON from the Kings in the short time I was there, and have continued to learn from them long distance (via phone and e-mail) over the year+ since then. 

I haven't regretted my decision (OR the months of research, talking to breeders and waiting) for a moment!!! I couldn't have found more caring, concerned, ethical breeders than the Kings, and I couldn't have found a dog more perfect for me than Kodi!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

We were lucky, too. When we went up to meet Jack, not only Jack and his sibs were there but Mom, Dad, an adult half-sister and 3 other adult Havs. All were happy, wriggly little things. The breeder proudly showed us around, told her plans for future breeding and how all the adult doggies were due for serious grooming as soon as the puppies go to their homes. Apparently, grooming slides when you have 6 puppies to take care of.  Imagine that! :biggrin1:


----------



## jenisny (Aug 26, 2010)

*breeder*

Thank you all for your help. We will be visiting on-site sometime soon, and we are going through all of the necessary precautions, and I wanted to reach out to this community as well in case anyone had any specific knowledge about her. I appreciate all of your comments, and I look forward to sharing in many forums soon as a Havanese owner!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Good luck in your search! Don't hesitate to ask if you have any more questions or just to share what you are learning.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I want to pat you on the back for taking this serious with choosing a puppy. Great you are going for a visit because that will give you the best insight as to how your baby is being cared for. You're doing all the right things. I hope you will post a picture soon. Good luck!!


----------

